
Paper: Pig Latin: A Not-So-Foreign Language for Data Processing - Anon84
http://highscalability.com/paper-pig-latin-not-so-foreign-language-data-processing
======
indigoviolet
Also see Hive, developed at Facebook:

<http://wiki.apache.org/hadoop/Hive>

<http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=16121578919>

------
bayareaguy
Here are some some other links on Pig I posted here a while ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=108223>

------
Anon84
Direct link to the paper:

<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~olston/publications/sigmod08.pdf>

